# My cat won't eat after bladder issues at the vet.



## Budsdad (May 23, 2010)

I'll try to be brief and to the point. My cat recently developed crystals in his urine. He spent a week at the vet having been catherized, and put on an IV to flush his system. He was brought home on Friday evening. He is on Clavomax (every 12 hrs), and Bethanechol(6mg) to help his bladder muscles so he can pee. The vet felt his bladder had expanded a lot and was slow to contract. He was unable to squeeze on his own at the time.

He is now peeing after having to be bladder massaged at the vet to urinate. His flow seems to be getting more and more. That's a good thing.

However, he's not eating now. He's really moving slow today and is a bit lethargic. I think the bethanechol is making him sick. He has yacked twice after taking it on an empty stomach. He's peeing now so I'm not going to put anymore into him. He's had 6 doses so far. 

My wife and I tried to concoct a mixture of water and Wellness brand wet cat food to supplement his lack of willingness to eat. We put it in a magic bullet blender, made a puree, and put it in a small plastic syringe squirt in his mouth. It really didn't work too well. I thought about trying beef or chicken baby food. Anything I can maybe get into him. He needs some nourishment and maybe he'll start feling better.

My vet is out of town, and I have been referred to the Animal Emergency clinic accross town. Truth of the matter is that we spent $1250 last week on our cat's bill and can't afford another $250 for emergency service. All I want is a decent suggestion from anyone of you cat lover's who has been in a similar situation.

How can I get my cat to eat? I want to thank you in advance for your considerations. We appreciate them very much.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

The following links will provide you with a lot of tips, tricks, and techniques to get some nourishment into your boy. It is critical that he get nourishment, so if you must syringe feed him for now, keep doing it. The last thing he needs is to develop hepatic lipidosis from not taking in enough food.

http://www.felinecrf.org/persuading_cat_to_eat.htm
http://www.assistfeed.com/
http://www.yahoogroups.com/group/Feline ... ed-Feeding


----------



## Budsdad (May 23, 2010)

Thanks laurief for all the good links and info. I just got back from town where I bought some Gerber's stage one baby meat in those tiny jars. Fortunately, it is mushy and liquified enough to draw with a syringe. So my wife and I have just given Bud, our 9yr old tabby, 4 tsp of it. He wasn't thrilled to be force fed, but we don't want to lose him because we didn't try. I plan on doing it again in three or four hours.....but maybe only 3 tsp this time. I'll call the vet in the morning.

I don't plan on giving him the bladder squeezing medicine anymore....the whole idea was to get him jump started. We'll continue with the antibiotics however till they are all gone.

Mike in NC


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

The baby food will be fine short term (assuming it doesn't contain any onion or garlic), but if you end up having to syringe feed him longer than a few days (or if you want to feed him a more balanced diet now), blend regular canned cat food in your kitchen blender with a small amount of hot water. Don't use much water, though. It's a lot easier to syringe feed as thick a mixture as will go through your syringe. If it's too thin, things can get REALLY messy (as I suspect you've already discovered), and you run a higher risk of your cat aspirating too watery a slurry into his lungs.

Laurie


----------



## BrianD (Apr 26, 2010)

No, you really don't want your cat to develop hepatic lipidosis. One of our cats stopped eating for reasons we never did figure out and started to get jaundiced. I spent a month and a half syringe feeding and giving subcutaneous fluids to her before she got back to full health. Work on getting nutrition in now before things get that far.


----------



## Budsdad (May 23, 2010)

Any ratio for regular cat food to water? We are using Wellness brand with cranberry and support for bladder and kidney issues. It's the pate' type......I am really concerned as I sense he's shutting down on me. I am trying hard to be optimistic but after having many canine pets to let go of....... the thought of heartache once again is really getting to me again. I have never had a cat I have been so fond of and loved. I feel so helpless but will take everyone's advice. I just know I won't let him suffer. May God guide me and tell me what to do.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sometimes putting the food right on their paw will get them to eat it. Most cats will lick it off to clean themselves. 

You could try some Nutri-cal, too. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2755091

Good luck. I'm sorry you're going through this. atback


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Budsdad said:


> Any ratio for regular cat food to water?


I can't tell you a specific ratio, but when you put it in your kitchen blender, just add a small amount of water and blend smooth, then see if you can draw it up with the syringe. If not, add a little bit more water. As I said before, it's easier to syringe feed a thick gruel than a thin, soupy one.



> I am really concerned as I sense he's shutting down on me.


As long as he's able to urinate, you should be able to get him through his recovery with assist feeding until he's eating on his own again. The critical thing is making sure he is passing urine. If you feel an enlarged, full bladder between his hind legs, you need to get him back to the emergency vet immediately.



> the thought of heartache once again is really getting to me again.


That's perfectly understandable, but it's important that you keep a positive attitude. As long as he's able to pass urine, the rest of his "ailments" and discomfort are transient and will pass as he recovers. Catheterization can leave a male cat extremely sore for quite a while. Don't be surprised if he avoids the litterbox and starts eliminating in inappropriate places. That behavior, if it occurs, will hopefully resolve once he's recovered.

I am completely unfamiliar with Bethanechol, but I know that Clavamox makes many cats quite nauseous, and that nausea can persist for a couple of weeks after finishing the med. You might want to call the vet tomorrow morning and see if you can switch him to a different antibiotic that he'll hopefully tolerate better. 

Don't give up on him, even though I know he's feeling miserable right now. He needs time to get through the meds and recover from their effects and from the catheterization. He might not be a happy boy again for a few weeks, so you'll all just have to tough it out. Three of my boys have suffered complete urinary blockages in the past, so I've been through this a few times. Not fun for any of us, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

Hang in there.

Laurie


----------



## Budsdad (May 23, 2010)

We are very sad to say that Bud our 9 yr old male tabby has left us and is now in kitty heaven. We had to do the right thing let him go. He was put to sleep last night at the Emergency Animal Hospital in Durham NC. He had stopped eating, drinking water, and was very weak. Our efforts to keep him going by syringe feeding just wasn't enough. We gave him the best we could. He had lost maybe two pounds of his 10 lb stature in the last couple weeks. Having owned several pets over the last 30 years, you know when it's their time just by the look in their eyes. 

Thanks to everyone who responded to this topic. We apprecite you very much.

Mike and Kathy Hudzinski
Hillsborough, NC.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Bud is now in the company of some very special kitties at the Bridge now, including all your past little loves and my Cinderella.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Just reading this. I'm so sorry for your loss of Bud. It sounds like you really fought hard to save him. Letting go is hard, but it was the kindest thing you could have done for him. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It sounds like the blockage may have caused irreversible organ damage. You made the most loving decisions you possibly could over the last couple of weeks for Bud. 

I wish you a peaceful grief.

Laurie


----------

